# Morfangdakka Joins the Staff!



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I'd like to welcome Morfangdakka the guy who's modeling skills even I hold in highest regard to the staff! Morf has been here since just about forever, and is someone I've wanted on staff for quite, so here he is, give him a hand, folks.

Morf will be co-piloting the Hobby section with Humakt, one of our other esteemed hobbyists. It's a big section and I'm sure they;ll work together brilliantly


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Yay. Morf is a top bloke. Best of luck mate.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Yay MORFANG!!!!! Glad to see you here buddy! :drinks:

CP


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey, awesome! To be honest it's about time Morf! :laugh:

Glad to have you on board.

Katie D


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good on ya, mate. 

:drinks:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

By the way Morfang, official Heresy Moderator Initiation states that you'll have to stop by my thread in the Painting section as I could use some expert advice.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome to the mod squad hoss.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Congratz fella
:victory:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Welcome to the Mod team and a massive congratulations! Good luck with your new role, I'm sure you'll do a great job


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Katie Drake said:


> By the way Morfang, official Heresy Moderator Initiation states that you'll have to stop by my thread in the Painting section as I could use some expert advice.


After all the help you gave me with my daemons list, its only fair that I return the favor. Now I just have to convince you to post pics of your work.

Anyway thanks to everyone for the warm welcome and I hope to be an assest to the forum.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Indeed, welcome aboard Morfangdakka!


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Awesome mate, well done
D


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

congratulations morf!


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome aboard Morf. Much deserved.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the team mate.

Obviously Modeling and Painting is the best place to mod as we get the most shiney pictures to look at.


----------



## dotalchemy (Mar 4, 2009)

Congratulations Morfangdakka!


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

They got you on board after all this time eh :biggrin: enjoy it old buddy.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Kick ass dude.


----------



## Kharnage (Sep 24, 2008)

Congratz, Dakka!


----------

